# Any recommendations for this website do you want a baby.com



## wendy e (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi I am new and posted a few weeks ago..as looking for ideas on finding a know donor. I am currently networking with friends to see if I can find a donor that way, which is preferred but also looking at other ways of widening the search. 
Has anyway used the website do you want a baby.com and if so can you recommend? 
thankyou
Wendy x  

/links


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry wendy e 

i dont know anything about that website!  hope someone else comes along soon to help you.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Wendy,
I'd never heard of that website (and I have to admit, the name put me off initially), but it actually looks like it could be interesting (having only had a very quick look).


----------



## wendy e (Jul 18, 2008)

yes that my main concern i heard about it i am sure over 6-12months ago so not sure if its good why it has not been more successful. 
wendy x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe it's just because, like with internet dating etc., we're always a bit suspicious of other people's true motives for posting on there, even if your own are entirely honourable?! 
There are so many "horror stories" out there about looking for a donor, where many men have very dodgy motives and are essentially just looking for sex, but I have to say, with the way that the website is positioned (i.e. looking for co-parents etc.), it seems like it could be a forum for sincere people looking for/to be donors.


----------



## wendy e (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree read a few profiles, only very brief as to see more need to join, and one or two seem strange...I expect the gay men are more genuine. Its difficult, currently asking friends to think who they know, and they are supportive, but do know if no leads in next few weeks need to rethink. x


----------

